# What site having many recipes?



## CookLikeJulia (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi anyone  can help to find a site which i can search different kind of recipe ? Thanks ahead


----------



## GB (Mar 19, 2010)

www.discusscooking.com


----------



## merstar (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a great site for recipes, with ratings and reviews: 
Recipezaar: The most complete collection of free recipes on the Internet, trusted by home chefs throughout the world.

Here's another good one:
www.epicurious.com


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2010)

When I'm looking for a recipe, I use google.  That will lead you to many different sites that have that recipe so you get a bigger selection to choose from.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 9, 2010)

andy, that is what i do as well. so many sources out there, she will be able to find what she is looking for.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2010)

I really like allrecipes.com


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 10, 2010)

pdswife said:


> I really like allrecipes.com


 
Ditto.  I like the ingredient search feature they have.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guyz! I will have an update to this thread if I find one that is new to my knowledge and share it here in discusscooking.com


----------



## CjH (Jun 18, 2010)

My favorite is Epicurious.com.  It has all the recipes that are featured in Gourmet and Bon Appetit magazines.


----------



## kbreit (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a few sites.  I normally avoid the bigger ones just because they are overwhelming and many of the recipes I have tried are mediocre.

* ezrapoundcake.com is a good site.  I've made quite a few recipes from here and a few have been some of my favorites.

* smittenkitchen.com has some more exotic recipes but I've been happy with what I made.

* sippitysup.com is a site I only made one recipe from but loved it.  Specifically, the coq au vin.

Give these sites a try.


----------



## qmax (Jul 2, 2010)

Here, wealth of resources here, not just recipes, but blogs, suppliers, etc.

100 Top Cooking Sites


----------

